# Noguchi Sensei demonstrating!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k283SVb-WnI&mode=related&search=


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 9, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Josh D (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Brian...

I noticed on one of the threads you embedded the video... are you able to do this on all your youtube post..   Youtube is blocked here at work, yet i can watch the embedded videos.. If its not a pain can you post future vids this way... 

Get a bit of joy out of work


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2007)

Josh D said:


> Hey Brian...
> 
> I noticed on one of the threads you embedded the video... are you able to do this on all your youtube post..  Youtube is blocked here at work, yet i can watch the embedded videos.. If its not a pain can you post future vids this way...
> 
> Get a bit of joy out of work


 
Hey Josh,

I try to embed most videos from YouTube however some of them have been set up so you cannot embed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The ones I can I will definately do as it is a joy to not be taken to another sight.


----------



## Josh D (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh and Brian Btw... on your website some time ago i noticed this....


[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Budo Taijutsu - Yondan - *_4rd Degree Blackbelt_*
13+ years*[/FONT]

?????

Does that mean Ford Motor company Issued your BlackBelt to you??? =þ


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 12, 2007)

Josh D said:


> Oh and Brian Btw... on your website some time ago i noticed this....
> 
> 
> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Budo Taijutsu - Yondan - *_4rd Degree Blackbelt_*
> ...



It took me a second to see it...  HAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## Monadnock (Jun 12, 2007)

Let's just hope he's never "Found On Road Dead"


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> It took me a second to see it... HAHAHA :rofl:


 
Well I hope you are all enjoying yourselves because I am sooooo dense that I cannot figure out the joke. :erg:  Let a poor guy in on the joke, pretty please....


----------



## Josh D (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Brian.. I agree its nice not to get redirected else where.. and makes the day pass just a bit faster...


And yea I figured it would take people a few times of reading to see it LOL.. I got a good laugh from it when i first read it.. Made me do a double take.... Sorry Had to Razz ya Brian


----------



## Josh D (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry .. read your belt degree... 4....rrrrrrrrdddddddddd!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2007)

Josh D said:


> Sorry .. read your belt degree... 4....rrrrrrrrdddddddddd!


 
You see that is just hillarious! :rofl:


----------



## Josh D (Jun 12, 2007)

lol... I hoped you might get a kick out of it 

I meant to make a post about that months ago.. and it just dawned on me again


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 12, 2007)

At least it wasn't 2rd!  :rofl:  All in fun!


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 12, 2007)

Video removed by owner


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 13, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Video removed by owner



That is probably best anyway!


----------

